# Fuel Economy



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey fellas. I was curious what kind of gas mileage you guys are getting out of your GTOs. I do a lot of city driving and it can get really low. I average about 14-15. With an M6. That kind of sucks. I'd like to take it on a long highway drive and see what it gets then. But of course, a big 400 hp v8 isn't meant to be fuel efficient. What do you guys get in yours?


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ground control to Major Tom*

MT,

I can't give you an exact comparison, because I drive an A4, but I average about 14-15 myself in the summer months. The majority of my driving is city, with a little bit of highway [10 miles] each day. Best I've ever had in normal driving on a tankful was 15.8. Remember to do the math yourself when you fill up, the computer seems to undershoot it by about 0.3. In the winter I get a full 0.5 gallon less, must be the denser cool air. 

On a road trip where I did almost all highway, best I could get was 20 mpg. Again, this is with the A4, and while the difference between trannies in the city is minimal, there's a big difference on the highway. I bet you would get 25+ on a freeway trip, and guys have gotten 28-29 in ideal conditions.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MajorTom said:


> Hey fellas. I was curious what kind of gas mileage you guys are getting out of your GTOs. I do a lot of city driving and it can get really low. I average about 14-15. With an M6. That kind of sucks. I'd like to take it on a long highway drive and see what it gets then. But of course, a big 400 hp v8 isn't meant to be fuel efficient. What do you guys get in yours?


*
This has been discussed MANY times before. Try the search engine and you will get a lot of different reports of MPG's from many different posts. 

As far as mine..... The best I have ever gotten was non stop, turnpike with cruise on a 3-3.5 hour trip....27.1 mpg. Straight highway non stop I get 23-25 regularly. Stop and go and highway mixed..... 21 mpg usually. Straight stop and go 18-19 mpg. I have done the math manually and let the computer calculate and both equate the same. 

I shift 1-3-5-6 for fuel economy. I do not peel out or tramp it. Rarely do I shift 1-2-3. *


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

Good call. I'm trying to keep my foot out of it too. I'll try that as well. Sorry for not searching.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> This has been discussed MANY times before. Try the search engine and you will get a lot of different reports of MPG's from many different posts.
> 
> As far as mine..... The best I have ever gotten was non stop, turnpike with cruise on a 3-3.5 hour trip....27.1 mpg. Straight highway non stop I get 23-25 regularly. Stop and go and highway mixed..... 21 mpg usually. Straight stop and go 18-19 mpg. I have done the math manually and let the computer calculate and both equate the same.
> ...


Sorry dude, I gotta do this.. you jumped all over me for bemoaning poor fuel economy, saying "You are complaining about the fuel costs of a car like this knowing full well 6.0 liter is not a 30mpg car, the MPG's are listed on the sticker? " and then you come here talking about skip-shifting and saying you don't punch it much, or at all? If you're so careful to save fuel, haven't you then had the same thoughts you attacked me for? Me thinks so!


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

tanktronic said:


> Sorry dude, I gotta do this.. you jumped all over me for bemoaning poor fuel economy, saying "You are complaining about the fuel costs of a car like this knowing full well 6.0 liter is not a 30mpg car, the MPG's are listed on the sticker? " and then you come here talking about skip-shifting and saying you don't punch it much, or at all? If you're so careful to save fuel, haven't you then had the same thoughts you attacked me for? Me thinks so!


Can't we all just get along..... We are all fellow "GOAT" herders.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> Sorry dude, I gotta do this.. you jumped all over me for bemoaning poor fuel economy, saying "You are complaining about the fuel costs of a car like this knowing full well 6.0 liter is not a 30mpg car, the MPG's are listed on the sticker? " and then you come here talking about skip-shifting and saying you don't punch it much, or at all? If you're so careful to save fuel, haven't you then had the same thoughts you attacked *me for? Me thinks so! *


*

First off DUDE... I didn't slam you, nor did I rip you. If you read the post and understood what I said after I repeated what you want me to understand, I referred to your post as you must be joking to post this, and I am not getting into this. I left it alone..... But since you want to call me out for my driving habits that have nothing to do with yours, Here you go.... DUDE:

 You made a post blaming the car for your speeding violations.[" but it was after I got my 2nd speeding ticket [a bullsh*t 37 in a 25, where it's 5 lanes wide] and had to drive all slow out of paranoia, that I had I my first hint of regret for getting the car."]

You posted you have a hint of regretting this car. You are blaming the car because of your lack of self control behind the wheel. It's not the GTO, it's the driver.

You then state: ["but does anyone else think about the tremendous cost of gas to drive these things every day, and then how you really can't enjoy what they're built to do because all the police departments need some revenue?"]

It's not the tremendous amount of fuel costs that prohibits my enjoyment of the car as yours does you. You post as if you had no idea this car uses "tremendous amounts" of gas before you bought it, and again put blame on the car not yourself. Your driving habits are your own worse enemy. I fully enjoy my car and am not so worried about fuel costs that I regret getting it like you post you do. You further jab police and speed limit laws that inhibit your ability to enjoy your ride because you have to adhere to driving laws set up to protect you and everyone else. Again it's not your fault, it's the police >>* _*["because all the police departments need some revenue?"] *_

*It's not you thats F'd up its the rest of the world right? *

*Now.... Yes I like EVERYONE am concerned about fuel costs. Believe it or not, it is possible to enjoy a car while exercising self control. That would entail driving it with out breaking laws and not blaming the car instead of myself and exercising self discipline on how I drive and developing short cuts that increase ones enjoyment while helping reduce costs. Costs include Fuel, and maintenance. 

Giving out advice to help others achieve maximum results is what goes on here. It is apparent you didn't research the car, and fully understand what it is you bought. You appear to be learning your lessons the hard way. Let it go..... DUDE*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MajorTom said:


> Good call. I'm trying to keep my foot out of it too. I'll try that as well. Sorry for not searching.


*
No problem Major, there are a million topics in the archive, sometimes it's just easier to ask. :cheers *


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

This is getting good!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CYCLONED said:


> This is getting good!


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

So far, I've had no problems with speeding tickets or aggressive driving. But the skip shifting might help get better economy. I usually try to focus on getting the fuel economy up so speeding doesn't really come into play too much. Although I do find myself accelerating a lot faster than I would expect most of the time. I suppose that has to do with driving an old 4 cylinder with 95 horsepower. But for the most part I think having this car has actually mellowed my driving out. I don't feel the need to punch it for some reason. I suppose punching it would be overkill in almost any situation though. I think it's the mental edge of having all that power. You just don't feel the need to flaunt it. 

I would however like to try some of the oversteer that everyone associates with the car. There's some desolate roads where I work. Old abandoned factories with big empty paved parking lots. That might be perfect for that kinda thing.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *First off DUDE... I didn't slam you, nor did I rip you. If you read the post and understood what I said after I repeated what you want me to understand, I referred to your post as you must be joking to post this, and I am not getting into this. I left it alone..... But since you want to call me out for my driving habits that have nothing to do with yours, Here you go.... DUDE:*
> 
> * You made a post blaming the car for your speeding violations.*_[" but it was after I got my 2nd speeding ticket [a bullsh*t 37 in a 25, where it's 5 lanes wide] and had to drive all slow out of paranoia, that I had I my first hint of regret for getting the car."]_
> 
> ...


Hey there BUDDY. I never blamed the car for anything, I just expressed frustration at not being able to enjoy it at times yet always paying for it with the gas costs and whatnot. But I know you're not looking for logic or truth here, so I'll let it go. With one exception, SPORT. If you're telling me you bought a Pontiac GTO, with an LS2, and you are "driving it with out breaking laws", you're either lying or you kind of over-shot it when you picked out a car to drive 55mph on urban freeways.


----------



## tke_413 (Jun 8, 2007)

Stock '05 M6 here...

Daily drive is 6 miles (no highway) and I get ~17mpg with a little fun.
I drove to Missouri (300 miles) with a couple stops and a "spirited" tollway...averaged 25mpg.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*Fuel mileage*

I have driven my 04 A-4 for more than 57,000 miles. I have averaged around 21 mpg over those miles. I'm not a leadfoot, but I do put pedal to metal several times a day. My daily round trip commute is around 80 miles, with mixed city and highway miles.

It has gotten much better mileage than I thought it would.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> Hey there BUDDY. I never blamed the car for anything, I just expressed frustration at not being able to enjoy it at times yet always paying for it with the gas costs and whatnot. But I know you're not looking for logic or truth here, so I'll let it go. With one exception, SPORT. If you're telling me you bought a Pontiac GTO, with an LS2, and you are "driving it with out breaking laws", you're either lying or you kind of over-shot it when you picked out a car to drive 55mph on urban freeways.


*
:cheers I can feel your frustration. Putting money in the fuel tank is not my favorite thing to do either. I don't know how old you are, but when I was young, I was all over the road but I had to do it in a G.D. corvair. I wasn't allowed to have a muscle car, my parents loathed them. If you are young and have one more power to you, you are further ahead than I was. I got the need for speed out of my system some 30 yrs ago. HOWEVER, Have I ever gotten on it? YEA. Once in a while. I do drive conservatively, from time to time my foot and brain don't communicate properly :willy: 99% of the time I am close to the speed limit. I cannot tell you how many challenges I have had from kids in their double pumped fart cans, I resist the urge. Except last week as I posted, this kid was wanting to inspect my spinchter so with a bat of an eye I was some 200 yrds ahead of him... He caught me at a red light and wanted to do it again.... What I think of is losing it and destroying my car or killing someone. With older age comes wisdom. Even though I feel 18 I ain't. 
Enjoy your ride....I know I do mine. Sport? I ain't been called that in ages..... Thanks! :cheers *


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

My pleasure... it's been fun :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Out of my slightly modded 04 M6 I get adv 25+mpg on the highway. I don't drive city so I can't give that. When I drive to my folks house in Sacramento in the valley it is around 27 +/-2mpg on the highway. Thats the differance between 2000+ ft altitude and 20ish ft altitude.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

Well yeah. I break the speed limit a bit. But usually not by much. About as much as you got your speeding ticket for tank. But most of the zones I go through are at least 35 and I keep it around 40 something. I try to coast with the clutch in as much as I can on the way home. But I was a bit frustrated on the way home today. It's amazing how much confidence a sporty car with that horsepower can inspire. Today I was at a highway entrance and saw the light turn yellow on my way to it. In my old car I would've probably stopped since it's a somewhat sharp left turn, but the gto took it without a yelp of protest from the tires. So it's a fun car for sure.
But I agree with the mod. I usually think of destroying my car or hurting someone or myself and slow it down. Or getting a ticket.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> :cheers I can feel your frustration. Putting money in the fuel tank is not my favorite thing to do either. I don't know how old you are, but when I was young, I was all over the road but I had to do it in a G.D. corvair. I wasn't allowed to have a muscle car, my parents loathed them. If you are young and have one more power to you, you are further ahead than I was. I got the need for speed out of my system some 30 yrs ago. HOWEVER, Have I ever gotten on it? YEA. Once in a while. I do drive conservatively, from time to time my foot and brain don't communicate properly :willy: 99% of the time I am close to the speed limit. I cannot tell you how many challenges I have had from kids in their double pumped fart cans, I resist the urge. Except last week as I posted, this kid was wanting to inspect my spinchter so with a bat of an eye I was some 200 yrds ahead of him... He caught me at a red light and wanted to do it again.... What I think of is losing it and destroying my car or killing someone. With older age comes wisdom. Even though I feel 18 I ain't.
> Enjoy your ride....I know I do mine. Sport? I ain't been called that in ages..... Thanks! :cheers *


'

Thant's age, maturity and experience talkin'...same reason I tend not to do it...and I have both the GTO and a 2001 Corvette as my vehicles...
Bill


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I got 17 on one stretch of my trip to PA last month, where I kept it at just over 60 ('70 A3 / 6.6L 4BBL). However, when I put my foot in it, (most of the time around town), I get around 12.

I have YET to outgrow my need for speed ... but with the GOAT it comes alot quicker now ...


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*MPGoat*

Driving from Butte MT south on I15 at a steady 75mph I got 31mpg. I reset the mileage once I got up to 75, but I actually got a steady reading of 31mpg for 100 miles.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

fiddler_red said:


> Driving from Butte MT south on I15 at a steady 75mph I got 31mpg. I reset the mileage once I got up to 75, but I actually got a steady reading of 31mpg for 100 miles.



It's settled. I have to find a highway route to work...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

fiddler_red said:


> Driving from Butte MT south on I15 at a steady 75mph I got 31mpg. I reset the mileage once I got up to 75, but I actually got a steady reading of 31mpg for 100 miles.


That was all down hill, right?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

tke_413 said:


> Stock '05 M6 here...
> 
> Daily drive (no highway) and I get ~17mpg with a little fun.
> I drove to Missouri (300 miles) with a couple stops and a "spirited" tollway...averaged 25mpg.


Ditto for my 06 M6 for both types of driving....


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> That was all down hill, right?


NO, smart a$$!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

fiddler_red said:


> NO, smart a$$!!!


So right bro! I'm wishin I got it that good!! :cheers


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*A4*

There has not been a lot of talk, and I have yet to see this mentioned here, so I am going to put my two cents in on this. I own an LS2 A4, and in the city I really keep my foot out of the gas and get 18s. On the freeway I really never go over 60mph and am pulling in 24, (believe me I had to reset my dash several times before I could care the doubting Thomas in myself). I am not a manual guy, never have been. But for an auto with 400 horsepower I am pretty happy. In reality our goats eat gas and there is no stopping them from doing it. Remember we pay a little more for gas, but we probably smile a little more after filling up as well when we drive off into the sunset.


----------



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

dcarlock said:


> Remember we pay a little more for gas, but we probably smile a little more after filling up as well when we drive off into the sunset.


Well Said 

:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I GET 17.5-18 with my '06 A4. Averaged from the last 14 months.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Managed to hit 32 for about a mile this morning. That was after getting to speed and reseting the computer. Usually though, it's in the range of 22 to 24 MPG on the hwy, and drops pretty quickly to 17 once I'm "playing".

What helps is being able to telecommute most days. Internet is a wonderful thing!

Jim M.
'06 M6 Phantom Black, 18", JHP gauge pack, and tint (which I just got a ticket for!  )


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is a picture that I forgot about, I took this driving on base last year, no wind, flat road, and was getting this for about a few miles before the terran changed.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

My mpg in my 04 YJ averages about 17.5.
I checked the instant mpg one time, while travelling on a flat highway @ 75 in 6th, the instant was reading 31.4.
When I travel to DC and back, I get about 24-26.
Not bad considering the GTOs very high smg! (smile per gallon)

My 70, on the other hand, I have no clue. I checked the mpg one time about 10 years ago and it was something like 12. I only drive it less than 1000 miles a year anyway, so I really don't give a sh*t!! The 70 has a wow factor that cant be measured!

Russ


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Here is a picture that I forgot about, I took this driving on base last year, no wind, flat road, and was getting this for about a few miles before the terran changed.
> View attachment 1686


I like how your overspeed warning is set at 130. Ha. I think by that time you'll notice you're speeding.

And that's instant mpg. I was thinking the avg mpg. Which is the display after the digital speedometer. 

I've been getting better and better mpg lately thanks to some of the tips here. I sometimes do the 1-4 shift and when I get up to about 35-40, I switch to fifth and crawl along at 1200 or 1500 rpms. Not the fastest way to get around, but keeps the mpg up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MajorTom said:


> I like how your overspeed warning is set at 130. Ha. I think by that time you'll notice you're speeding.
> 
> And that's instant mpg. I was thinking the avg mpg. Which is the display after the digital speedometer.
> 
> I've been getting better and better mpg lately thanks to some of the tips here. I sometimes do the 1-4 shift and when I get up to about 35-40, I switch to fifth and crawl along at 1200 or 1500 rpms. Not the fastest way to get around, but keeps the mpg up.


In my earler post I put my advrage during a long trip to Wally World, ect. or on a nice drive but the 30+mpg is during a short stretch of good road. I had to set my o/speed at the max of 130mph because I was tired of hearing the thing go off when I pass a bunch of people playing follow the slowest leader on the highway.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> When I travel to DC and back, I get about 24-26.
> Not bad considering the GTOs very high smg! (smile per gallon)
> 
> My 70, on the other hand, I have no clue. I checked the mpg one time about 10 years ago and it was something like 12. I only drive it less than 1000 miles a year anyway, so I really don't give a sh*t!! The 70 has a wow factor that cant be measured!
> ...


Russ,
Are U sure there isn't a wpm factor for the 70 GTO like the  smg of your 04?
:lol: 
Red.


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

gm4life said:


> In my earler post I put my advrage during a long trip to Wally World, ect. or on a nice drive but the 30+mpg is during a short stretch of good road. I had to set my o/speed at the max of 130mph because I was tired of hearing the thing go off when I pass a bunch of people playing follow the slowest leader on the highway.


Just wanted to make sure you know that you can turn the overspeed off and then you will never have to hear it?? That is what I did the day I bought mine.


----------

